# Fireplace transformation - Faux Wood



## FoilEffects

Here is a job that I have been on for 5+ months (not just this fireplace but the entire 9K house). This fireplace from start to finish took about 6 weeks as we took it from raw wood and MDF mix and sanded, primed, sanded, caulked and putty'd, painted, sanded, painted again, distressed, sanded, glazed 4 layers and finally sealed.


----------



## timhag

WOW, looks good....wish I had that talent.


----------



## sage

WOW!! Absolutely amazing & beautiful!
What type of glaze did you use?
Sage


----------



## DelW

That is freakin AWSOME:thumbup: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## FoilEffects

That is faux effects glaze. I will post more pics of the job when I have a chance. Thanks for the comments.

Rob


----------



## NEPS.US

Very nice! What is the difference between price for that compared to if they just used Cherry or Mahogany? 



Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Workaholic

Wow very nice work indeed.


----------



## FoilEffects

Just the wood for either cherry or mahogany would upward to $40K, then add the master carpenter (this guy made most of the parts on the fly) which would be about another $30K, then you would need a finisher to come in and sand, distress, sand again, clean, dye, then a wiping stain, sealer, sand, glaze (to get the antique look) and then sanding sealer again followed by cat varnish. Best guess $10-12K for finishing it.

This entire thing wood, carpenter and me was about $30 total! So I guess to say it a different way, less then 1/2...


----------



## ortiz23

Wow! now that is really amazing what you did with that MDF!! Unreal what you can do to transform something. Truly impressed!


----------



## Lambrecht

Wow, incredible!! Glad to see you posting again.


----------



## Workaholic

Lambrecht said:


> Wow, incredible!! Glad to see you posting again.


You fell victim to a necro post.


----------



## LCI

nice to see you back, great job..


----------



## Paintmeup

That's fantastic!

Did you spray any of it or was it all brush work?


----------



## evelienmolenaar

Incredible! Looking absolutely great. I'd love to do a job like this.


----------



## Retired

evelienmolenaar said:


> Incredible! Looking absolutely great. I'd love to do a job like this.


Me too, but not for $30.00. Forty grand seems more more like keeping beans on the table.


----------



## daArch

Folks,

This is an old dead thread, in case you did not realize (don't worry I make the same mistake often) but more to the point, FoilEffects will not return to answer any questions. He has left the building.

So for that reason I will shut 'er down


----------

